# Long 360-510 starter switch hack? Anybody done it?



## Olscout99 (9 mo ago)

Has anyone done a workaround to the starter switch on a Long 360-510 tractor? I'm referring to the rotating switch to the left of the steering wheel that actually engages the starter and the thermostart system. I'm on my second new one, and the ones that are being sold are trash with a capital T. The switch itself works, but the threads on the shaft that goes through the dash are junk, either soft, not cut deep enough, or both. I'm out about $150 on these switches and I'm done. Seems like it would be simple enough to get two marine grade heavy duty pushbutton starter switches (Autozone, probably under $20) and separate the functions....one for the thermostart, one to activate the starter. Just looking to see if its been done so I can save a little time. Thanks!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Olscout99, welcome to the forum.

I have done both. I have bypassed the cranking system with a pushbutton on smaller lawn/garden tractors many times. No reason it cannot be done on larger tractors. Start at a 12V source (usually the battery cable connection at the solenoid), install an inline fuse, then a wire to the pushbutton, then a wire from the pushbutton back to the starter solenoid.

I have also installed a push button for the thermostart. I used 10 gauge wire for the thermostart. Basically the same scheme. 

You will want water proof pushbuttons.








Amazon.com: 12V 50A Waterproof Switch Push Button Cars Boat Track Horn Engine Start Starter : Automotive


Buy 12V 50A Waterproof Switch Push Button Cars Boat Track Horn Engine Start Starter: Pushbutton Switches - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





Post back with any questions.


----------

